
Sorry, but Uber Isn’t Conspiring to Fix Ridesharing Prices - ryan606
https://reason.com/archives/2016/04/08/sorry-but-uber-isnt-conspiring-to-fix-ri
======
sharemywin
"This policy not only benefits drivers, it also benefits customers. Because of
dynamic pricing, people can usually get an Uber or Lyft within ten minutes,
even in times of high demand. It is simple economics." \- unless you can't
afford it.

